# Necron Rumours - "Round-up" Updated 01.02.09



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi ive heard that they are planning to get rid of the 'We'll Be Back' rule for necrons when they are going to redo them next year (also heard about)any idea what els they are going to do?


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

I have heard similar, replacing WBB, with Feal No Pain.. 

-Rob


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

That would be shit, to be blunt about it. Though I will laugh in my necron mate's face


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Haha, on Warseer, they where doing mathhammer on it... not sure what the outcome was, and weather it made them better or worse... lol. 

-Rob


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think they should get rid of it, but maybe it should be changed to a 5+, but I can see them changing it to feel no pain. It would certainly change the feel of the army. Would the monolith allow another feel no pain roll?

Edit - I've changed my mind after a little thought. Making all Necron models have feel no pain wont make that much difference to Necrons. It would make a few rule issues go away, such as what happens when a unit is broken in hth and leaves half its squad.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

ATM, the models left behind would die if they fell out of WBB range of there unit or another unit of the same type, but we arn't here for a rules descusion. 

FNP would be good, and I can see it being fluffy, would a necron actually feel pain... hmm, thought not. Not sure how it will effect the Monolith or VoT, would Pariahs become a Viable option.. will they get 2 attacks and actually become decent in combat against anything other than weak none combat expert squads.... 

-Rob


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

also what about the things that help wbb like the rez orb, tomb spiders, monalith and phlactory thing that you can give the lord? And for all you necron players (and non if you can be asked) what would you like to see come out with the new codex? what about the Tomb Stalkers or diff in Necron rule (good change)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Rumors I've heard

FNP over WBB: Good idea... same basic concept, but much simpler to put into play.
Rending is the new Gauss: With the coming reduction of shooting/mêlée rending attacks needing to wound first, the rumor is that Gauss weapons will then be Rending
Warriors are not alone: Some say that either Flayed Ones, Scarabs, or another unknown unit will become a Troop choice.

I haven't heard of anything else that seems even remotely substantial.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

If FNP replaces WBB and everything else stays the same, Necrons will be so much better. Right now WBB without a res orb is ignored by power weapons or stuff that is double strength same as FNP. However with necrons if I wipe out an entire unit and there is no spider or same unit close by the unit dies and WBB does not happen. With FNP that is not the case, destroy units become so much tougher to get rid of. Necrons become better on that point by itself.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

You folks have your rumours spot on. I like the benifits of Feel-no-pain, I also like the Rending Gausse rule and the ulternate Troop choice. My Necrons may get some respect again.

Oh ya, have you all heard that they are lossing the Phase Out rule.
That's the best new rumour, as we 'Crons wont have to build Warrior exclusive armies to get the Necron count up!:biggrin:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm just hoping that the Warriors don't jump in point cost.... 20pts is OK, but 25 is NOT.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> lossing the Phase Out rule


And another army loses its character, and slides along the scale which will eventually make all armies the same.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> And another army loses its character, and slides along the scale which will eventually make all armies the same.


I'd have to agree, I don't mind changes to armies, new units, revisions but replacing a necron only rule with a bog standard rule is lame, and while doing so eleminating an army rule.

I liked WBB and phase out, gave the army flavor.

they go to far and your army could have the same stats and army make up as sm's just diffrent models...


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

not bothered, i dont mind necrons


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they do seem to be making the armies a lot more generic. i thought that necrons were the most bland army anyway, even more so now.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

*C'tan*

Do you think they are going to bring out a new C'tan when they re do the Necrons?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've heard speculation, but I really don't know.

But, then again, I've also heard that Res Orbs will go away, and that all Necrons will be T5 with FNP and Ranged Rending.... 

It's kinda hard to say what may be legit, and what is just wishful or malicious hoping. It's way to early to tell; Necrons are not even on the radar for the GW Dev team.


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope there will be new C'tan =D


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Hespithe said:


> I've heard speculation, but I really don't know.
> 
> But, then again, I've also heard that Res Orbs will go away, and that all Necrons will be T5 with FNP and Ranged Rending....
> 
> It's kinda hard to say what may be legit, and what is just wishful or malicious hoping. It's way to early to tell; Necrons are not even on the radar for the GW Dev team.


making them pretty much invulnerable to instant death...


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Personally, I'm against replacing WBB with FNP for two reasons. The one stated earlier is my main one, it takes away some of the army flavor. 
But as a BA player who faces Necrons constantly, this would greatly change the dynamic of my HtH combat. Currently, the models that take wounds from standard marines "fall over" and do not get to attack. Replacing WBB with FNP gives the Necron player a potential chance for more "return attacks".
This will make Necrons in general a more CC viable army. I'll have to talk the roomate into play-testing this to see how it works out....


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm i dont like it, if another C'tan comes out it will be the outsider imo i cant see the void dragon been released.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Ok well now after reading this i've got two conditions that threaten me ever playing this hobby again. 

1. The first is if they remove guard doctrines all together in the re-release of the codex, GW do that and i'm gone from 40K. Bye bye see ya later.

2. The second will be if they pull this shit. The necrons dont need updtaing! Is WBB that f-ing hard to remember? IS IT? Has everyone there gone mad? I play against necrons all the god damn time and they're not broken or unbalanced or difficult to use. People if anything complain they're bland. They're necrons!!!!!! If you want diversity play eldar. I wonder if GW ever learn from their past mistakes at all or they just put blinders on their heads the second critisism comes their way and stay the course they are on no matter how stupid or ill concieved it is. Oh making every army play nothing like the fluff suggests was a terrible idea but its ok we'll just smile and hope it turns out allright. If this is even mildly true i think someone in GW has gone batshit insane.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

wow much to say about this thread:shok:. I would like to state that rules will be changed and as much as you want them to stay it won't happen

if they take out wbb, they would have to rebuild the whole necron system. Like tomb spiders at 12" away, lord with rezorb, another unit being 6" away or monolith teleport. The simple reason is that necrons are suppose to fool you into thinking that you've killed many but, you've killed about half of those. hence next round they come back up and it's scary. Which is what many base their strategy on.
ex. you killed 10 warriors in CC next round they comeback up i teleport them through monolith and you're like shit thats scary. because you're gonna get shot up. veil works the same way. 
FNP- you killed 10 i got 3 out of 10 3+ saves and 2 FNP 4+, lets suppose then i lose combat and take ld and fail, on a sweeping advance i die. the only way out of cc is wbb rolls bc you will always have someone close enough to cover a dead squad.
Now some ppl may say aawww thats cheap i hate necrons, well i cant charge into assault and hit you 20 times with my power weapon. i only have 1 power weapon by the way. i think they are very balanced and a great starter army bc you dont have to worry too much about wargear since only the lord can take them. it will definately break them to change the wbb rules. One day we'll all be playing 40k in a big meadow with beautiful tables and very well painted armies, bc everyone will be able to play with best rules that suits everyone in this place.:laugh: .....yea like i said it wont happen.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The void Dragon would be a cool thing to do as it could do stuff like take control of one of the enemy tank's weapons or automaticaly have a crew stunned result to tanks within X:inches. These would be cool things to do. 
I don't know why everyone is complaining so much, if the necrons go to shit choose a different army or don't play against them. I mean there are 7-10 different armies just stop whining and play one of them. It's not the end of the world if GW muck up a codex or change a rule just pick yourself up again and try not to think about it one rule cannot destroy an army completly. Because if you go about making a shit fuss about it, I'll tell you to shut the hell up and go talk to a mirror.:ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

angels of fire said:


> The void Dragon would be a cool thing to do as it could do stuff like take control of one of the enemy tank's weapons or automaticaly have a crew stunned result to tanks within X:inches. These would be cool things to do.
> I don't know why everyone is complaining so much, if the necrons go to shit choose a different army or don't play against them. I mean there are 7-10 different armies just stop whining and play one of them. It's not the end of the world if GW muck up a codex or change a rule just pick yourself up again and try not to think about, because if you go about making a shit fuss about, I'll tell you to shut the hell up and go talk to a mirror.:ireful2::ireful2:


There it is in a nut shell.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

WTF!!!!!!!!! they can't get rid of the WBB rule thats what makes a necron a necron FFS!!!!!If the do get rid of it they better be creating new units and models :angry:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I think replacing "we'll be back" with "Feel no pain" is a good idea for several reasons, flow of play, feeling of fairness etc.

Feel no pain is pretty much a We'll be back roll in the straight after the failed save anyway but it means the necrons opponent can be sure a unit is dead before selecting a new target. 
I also think they should lose the phase out rule and up the points cost of necrons to compensate, this again would improve the flow of play (no counting your models to see if you are going to phase out) and would make the Necrons a more varied and interesting army on the tabletop (want to get loads of pariahs and tomb spyders but not being able too for fear of a low phase out limit, go ahead!). 

I have a Necron army, love the background and love the models but I do feel that these two rules (lthough very characterful) can make the army a real chore to play.


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

I think the necron army is balenced atm. 

I do like the idea of Feel no pain, but as said thats takes the fun out of the look on your opponenets face when you make 7 out of your 10 we will be back rolls lol!

I seriously think that they are balenced and my only problem would be in the new ed if some of those proposed rules come out.

I mean the monolith will be beardy as hell.

glance on 6 with strength 8 then on a 1-4 nothing happens, 5 weapon destroyed (whop de do) 6 immobilised. Ouch


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

angels of fire said:


> The void Dragon would be a cool thing to do as it could do stuff like take control of one of the enemy tank's weapons or automaticaly have a crew stunned result to tanks within X:inches. These would be cool things to do.
> I don't know why everyone is complaining so much, if the necrons go to shit choose a different army or don't play against them. I mean there are 7-10 different armies just stop whining and play one of them. It's not the end of the world if GW muck up a codex or change a rule just pick yourself up again and try not to think about, because if you go about making a shit fuss about, I'll tell you to shut the hell up and go talk to a mirror.:ireful2::ireful2:


well thats cool and all if i had 300 us$ to dish out on an army everytime i felt like it. i am already knee deep in necrons and not ready to spend that much money again. thats about a 1/3 of my rent.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The rumour I've heard is FNP and Slow and Purposeful for necrons. Rending for gauss.

This would make necron warriors a lot more effective in most situations. They can grind forward (or backward) while actually shooting stuff.

FNP is a big upgrade over WBB in most situations. Against small arms fire you take the same number of casualties overall but have less chance of losing whole units. If all are wounded (after saves) you would have lost the whole unit before if nothing was in range to res them, while now about half of them will still be there.

There are disadvantages as well. Currently you can't be sure you have killed necrons. You can end up with assault units with nothing to charge or guns with no targets, but the necrons subsequently get back up. With FNP the necrons will still be standing, so they will be viable targets for shooting and assaults.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Someguy said:


> There are disadvantages as well. Currently you can't be sure you have killed necrons. You can end up with assault units with nothing to charge or guns with no targets, but the necrons subsequently get back up. With FNP the necrons will still be standing, so they will be viable targets for shooting and assaults.


I think this is half the beauty of Necrons. I hate playing against them because I end up thinking I've killed most of a squad and on their turn they are mostly back. I believe this is half the strategy for Necron players as well. They trick you. And a good Necron player is very good at trickery. Not to mention the fluff and uniqueness of Necrons is harmed if it is changed to FNP. I mean, why not just take a Deathguard army at that point. I really like seeing armies with unique rules to them, not just a bunch of vanilla's running around.

I do think that FNP could make Necrons a bit better overall, but with completely different tactics. I wouldn't cry if they got rid of the phasing out rule, but I don't like the idea of losing the WBB.


----------



## imweasel (Mar 18, 2008)

This is what I have heard on the necron rumor mill.

1) WBB replaced with FNP.

I prefer WBB. I get a second roll with a monolith teleport and I can get models out of b2b with power fists alot easier.

2) All necrons get +1T.

Nice.

3) All units (except scarabs) are now necrons.

Hello Pariahs!!!!

4) Phase out gone.

Good thing, except for #5.

5) Cost increase across the board for Necrons.

Probably gonna happen if phase out goes away.

6) Res orb getting nerfed (possibly one use).

With a +1T across the board, I'll live with it.

7) Veil getting nerfed/boosted.

Rumor has it that you would veil on a turn and not reappear until the beginning of the movement phase of the next turn.

8) Gauss goes away and replaced with rending.

Say goodbye to termies!!! Makes necrons a bit weaker vs vehicles and makes them killer vs high toughness models. I like it!


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Just to answer this question I think they are as well but they are giving them feel no pin which is the same thing but you roll to get back up right away


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I heard on the grape vine that the Tomb Spider model is going to be completely redone and look more like a metal Carnifex type thingy with all sorts of different weapon options. Anyone else heard this? Seems like a good thing as the current model looks quite puny (for a monstorious creature i mean!) 
Also heard there would be a special character Necron Lord, who was apparently the first to become a necron or some such. Basically he's a hard nut.
Also Flayed Ones are to become troop choices and that Pariahs will have the limit of one unit removed and given WBB or FNP (whatever the end decision is on that one).


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Those sound pretty cool, but I really don't think the Tomb Spider needs a remake.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> I heard on the grape vine that the Tomb Spider model is going to be completely redone and look more like a metal Carnifex type thingy with all sorts of different weapon options. Anyone else heard this? Seems like a good thing as the current model looks quite puny (for a monstorious creature i mean!)
> Also heard there would be a special character Necron Lord, who was apparently the first to become a necron or some such. Basically he's a hard nut.
> Also Flayed Ones are to become troop choices and that Pariahs will have the limit of one unit removed and given WBB or FNP (whatever the end decision is on that one).


All sounds pretty good. Hardly anyone uses the Pariahs so a big boost for them was expected, the Tomb Spyder upgrade would make the army have a bit more visual variety, more than one troop choice is also a bonus.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

A toom spider kit like that would be hella cool. The carnifex is possibly the best large kit gw do.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

A Carni box and a Gaunt box = Uber Tyranid Hive Fleet for BFG.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> A Carni box and a Gaunt box = Uber Tyranid Hive Fleet for BFG.


Such a good idea. Better than the normal models.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

*New stuff*

ok so we have heard a lot about the new rules BUT has anyone heard what new mods there bringing out like a necron titan (Tomb Stalker or sim) or any of the 2 remaining hidden Ctan waking up??? what would you lot like to see happening to the necron?


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I would like to see a bigger range of weopans for a standard Necron instead of just Gauss Flayers. They look a bit more creative then.:mrgreen:


----------



## Magnus (Oct 27, 2007)

I play Necrons, and getting rid of WBB entirely would take so much character of the army away, and FNP wouldn't be as fun to play, though nearly identical. FNP would just make them better anyway. That way they can come back immediately, rather than waiting until the next Necron turn. That being said, I know WWB can be complicated and hard to use at times, so I think it should be made simpler.
IMHO, Necron point costs should be jacked up, for example a warrior should cost 20 rather than 18. Slow and Purposeful would be good, adding more character.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

1) WBB replaced with FNP.

I'll take FNP. It makes things simpler. A res orb would work in the same way...if i get hit by instant deaththen i get a FNP roll if there's a res orb within 6". Simple.


2) All necrons get +1T.

Nice.

3) All units (except scarabs) are now necrons.

Makes Pariahs viable at last.

4) Phase out gone.

Good. Bloody hate it.

5) Cost increase across the board for Necrons.

Fair enough. I'll take a smaller army if they're harder.

6) Res orb getting nerfed (possibly one use).

I'd rather see it as a standard Lord's ability, seeing as how every lord has one anyway!

7) Veil getting nerfed/boosted.

Aye, wait until next turn to DS instead. Ah well.

8) Gauss goes away and replaced with rending.

Better vs units with good armour. A LOT worse against vehicles, especially if the 5th ed rumour is true... rending gets an extra d3 to AP, rather than d6.

9) Necrons are Slow & Purposeful.

I really hope this is true IF another 5th ed rumour is true...apparently, from what i've heard, any S&P units get a new ability called relentless which allows them to fire rapid fire weapons 24" even if they moved.

I'm quite happy with the rumours overall.

Re: Tomb spiders... i hate them. The model sucks and the unit should NOT be on a battlefield. What is a TS's purpose? to repair Necrons and guard tombs. Where do necrons go when they got shot to bits? Back to the tomb. Therefore, wtf is a TS doing outside a Necron tomb? It makes absolutley NO sense. Necrons don't get repaired on the battlefield, they teleport away...


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i use tomb spiders as a fire magnet. yould be supprised at how shocked some people are to see them on tha battle field and will waste a tank or 2 trying to kill it. its funny. also im a bit confused, i know there are 4 ctan left; nightbringer, deciver, void dragon, but what is the 4th one?
btw i would take rending over gauss weapons anyday


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

The Outsider is the last Ctan, apparently locked away somewhere.

Like everyone else, I love WBB for flavor, but FNP isn't that bad.
I just wish that they worked it so they still stood up unexpectedly on your next turn.

And what will the res orb do if WBB is gone...?
Maybe I don't know the res orb wording right...

I hope they get more units, and with the points increase, it'll be even easier to buy an army.
2 battleforces, a lord and a monolith gets you a 2000 pt army now.
Better than some armies, anyways.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Outsider is not locked up, thats the void dragon which is supposedly on Mars.

And another thing. There is no, I repeat No necron codex for a few years at least.


----------



## Regan1012 (May 4, 2008)

Well there is actually no proof that there will be a new codex within the next year,but there is no proof that there won't be a codex within the next year either ^^ pwnt


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

There's no proof that it won't be coming, and I wouldn't be at all surprised if there was one in the next couple of years. It's certainly needed.

What we do know is that the rumours about S+P, FNP etc are just some random person's wish list. Do not assume that the new book, if and when it comes, will have these rules.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Please please please tell me your kidding if thats true im soooooo doomed


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

We have at least 4 codexes until we dont have a clue whats coming, Marines, Wolves, Guard, Dark Eldar. thats a least a year, and I doubt it will be next year as they have a few thigns up their sleeves still.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Pickle said:


> Outsider is not locked up,


Actually, he is. Inside a Dyson sphere (at least that's what I think it's called) on the outskirts of the Galaxy.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

He is indeed. The Dyson Sphere is in the Perseus Arm section of the Segmentium Tempestus.

And like magic..........................

http://www.joachim-adomeit.de/wh40k/spacemap/map.html


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool. Does anyone have any idea about the Void Dragon C'Tan beside the thing in the Codex?


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I have played the Necrons since their reformating.

Some of these rumors seem like they could prove to be good. However, I personally think that replacing WBB is a mistake. As others have stated, this is part of the Necron army. I don't understand the current trend in making all the GW armies Vanilla?

I like the idea of seperate armies, with a seperate feel. I will wait and see where things go.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

getting rid of wbb is great for me...
easier to keep dead
but wbb is too much of the necron fluff for me to belive they would get rid of it


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Hm. As an ex-Necron player, all I can say is that I've been hoping to see more of the Outsider ever since the 'dex was released. They bring him into the new version, and I might have to break out the old space-skellies again...


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

wonder if they'll get any new units? crons are pretty short on variety as it is and 75% of cron armies are almost identicle


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

delta555 said:


> getting rid of wbb is great for me...
> easier to keep dead
> but wbb is too much of the necron fluff for me to belive they would get rid of it


I can understand giving FNP to necrons....simplifying the number of special rules isn't necessarily a bad thing (look at 4e DnD, not great but not horrible).

Thats really what it comes down to...simplifying the game.



Untitled401 said:


> wonder if they'll get any new units? crons are pretty short on variety as it is and 75% of cron armies are almost identicle


Hasn't that been a strength for them? 

LX


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

Simplifying the game is nice, but dumbing it down too much can easily ruin the game.

Personally, I would like to see some new units for the Necrons. Gives us some different choices. I have heard rumor of a possible weapons platform. That would be nice. 
Making different Lord choices would be interesting.

A while back, during the Medusa V campaign, there were some ideas that came out, in regards to designing armies based on the different C'Tan Lords. Each lord would influence the troop choices so that there would be a theme to the Necron army.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The FNP replacing WBB makes me cry. But the rending could be goodish. Its about time they got a second troop, a new unit would be nice.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd like to see a variety of different scarabs, each type with a different role on the battlefield.


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

fnp will help alot in combat to stop the 'crons running away. wbb is pretty much the same and the flow of the game will improve i've always thought it odd that necrons get a phase of thier own.

phase out should go it just doesn't have a place in 5th ed.

i did hear rumours of highly customisable lords with different levels (like in the apocalypse fluff) and c'tan being out of regular 40k games. if the lords become almost as hard as the c'tan are now i won't mind and they can then make c'tan as hard as they really should be.

I hope they add in the gauss seige engine thats mentioned in the new marine codex.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

FNP is not the same as WBB. FNP never works if you don't get an armor save or the weapon is twice your T. WBB allows you to still take that test provided there is a res orb, there is a major difference and WBB is better for Necrons, both fluff and game wise.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think GW have a chance to do something really interesting with the next codex. They are now able to move the story forward and expand the Necron list beyond what is essentially a small but powerful scouting force.
I want them to do more than just update the wording and rules to match 5th ed., I want a creative approach to the Necron army as a whole that will fill in the massive gaps.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Neccies rule said:


> I hope they add in the gauss seige engine thats mentioned in the new marine codex.


I haven't read the new SM codex all the way through yet, but are they talking about the pylon?

I have to agree that although FNP is probally simpler and maybe better than WBB, it kinda ruins the fun of playing Necrons for me. To see your enemy kill 4 of your guys only to have 3 of them stand back up is just plain frustrating for the other guy. Standing back up at the start of your turn > extra save...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe FNP is better then WBB but WBB has more fluff behind it. Its one of the reasons why i started necrons. If they're going to do something then make more units and make them fearless (i mean come on besides someone threatening to unplug them they shouldnt fear anything!)
DarknessWithin


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

DarknessWithin said:


> Maybe FNP is better then WBB but WBB has more fluff behind it. Its one of the reasons why i started necrons. If they're going to do something then make more units and make them fearless (i mean come on besides someone threatening to unplug them they shouldnt fear anything!)
> DarknessWithin


Hmm yeah I agree, the way the Codex makes it sound is that although they might be almost souless, they still will retreat when battle seems hopeless. Atleast the scarabs and tomb spiders are fearless!


----------



## HitmanHarry (Aug 9, 2008)

Neccis iss talking about the world forge thing, it's kinda like a Death Star.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

FNP is not better then WBB, it is simpler. Apparently people only want simple crap that is not fluffy or right for that army.

Also, no to Fearless, it is a retched thing in 5th and only weakens things that have it.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Ya i prefer the wbb, its pretty easy and its annoys th other person so much!:laugh:
DarknessWithin


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> FNP is not the same as WBB. FNP never works if you don't get an armor save or the weapon is twice your T. WBB allows you to still take that test provided there is a res orb, there is a major difference and WBB is better for Necrons, both fluff and game wise.


That's easily sorted - give them FNP, Resurrection Orb allows FNP to be taken against any attack.

Still, while FNP may not be fluffy (although a Metal robot doesn't feel pain), I suppose that being Fearless, having no emotion is not fluffy either... Wait a sec. FNP and Fearless I would put money being put in the next codex.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> FNP is not better then WBB, it is simpler. Apparently people only want simple crap that is not fluffy or right for that army.
> 
> Also, no to Fearless, it is a retched thing in 5th and only weakens things that have it.


I agree that fearless isn't really a good thing, but that is very subjective.

As for FNP, it is definetly better in some ways, for example close combat. If you kill three of my warriors in CC, and I fail by morale because of the -3 then my entire unit has a good chance of being destroyed. If I get the instant FNP save then I might save the unit, as well as be able to strike back with those who make the save.

I would still rather WBB because I love the effect it has on your enemy, but I think purely game waise FNP is better.


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

Why would Necron's need Fearless when almost the whole army has a 10 leadership? Im not a big fan of the FNP tbh... TOO much fluff reduction. Now if they tweaked WBB to be more like FNP then maybe I'll accept it. There's nothing like watching the enemy slink back into their chair after watching over half the Necron's they mowed down get back up.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

PsychoXeno said:


> Why would Necron's need Fearless when almost the whole army has a 10 leadership? Im not a big fan of the FNP tbh... TOO much fluff reduction. Now if they tweaked WBB to be more like FNP then maybe I'll accept it. There's nothing like watching the enemy slink back into their chair after watching over half the Necron's they mowed down get back up.


Well leadership of 10 gives only something like an 8.3% chance of failing a leadership test, but kill three of them in close combat without taking any wounds and all of a sudden you have an almost 42% chance of running away and then you can be destroyed by a sweeping advance. Doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

NecronCowboy said:


> Well leadership of 10 gives only something like an 8.3% chance of failing a leadership test, but kill three of them in close combat without taking any wounds and all of a sudden you have an almost 42% chance of running away and then you can be destroyed by a sweeping advance. Doesn't seem right to me.


If some one lets you get in to CC with there current necrons, they deserve to be over run!

And there Soulless robots, not emotionless. They don't show emotion because they don't have an actual face, but they are still beings that at one point had souls and lives like every one els.

I would like to see a nice increase in the unit options and upgrade options as well, as stated in there current fluff they are just beginning to awaken so it would be nice to see what a few more tomb worlds opening up from nosy Imperium cogboys can bring around.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> If some one lets you get in to CC with there current necrons, they deserve to be over run!


I completely dissagree with this, CC in inevitable in my opinion.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

NecronCowboy said:


> I completely dissagree with this, CC in inevitable in my opinion.


I first started playing 40K with Necrons when I got back in to it a year or so ago, I will admit my first few games was CC horror, but once I learned about the game my Warriors never got in to CC with anything unless I wanted them to.

Its not hard to do once you learn how to play the army.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> I first started playing 40K with Necrons when I got back in to it a year or so ago, I will admit my first few games was CC horror, but once I learned about the game my Warriors never got in to CC with anything unless I wanted them to.
> 
> Its not hard to do once you learn how to play the army.


I agree about the warriors, if played right they should stay out of CC, but for me this requires me using other units to prevent that, like wraiths who still suffer from the problem I described. FNP would make our guys so much better in CC.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

NecronCowboy said:


> I agree about the warriors, if played right they should stay out of CC, but for me this requires me using other units to prevent that, like wraiths who still suffer from the problem I described. FNP would make our guys so much better in CC.


Well I never used Wraiths or Flayed ones, not worth the points, with only 1 or 2 Scarb options I never got my warriors or Destroyers in CC.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Rumour Roundup*

Thanks to The Dude from Warseer for compiling the Necron rumours:



> *General Info
> 
> *Brimstone has said Necrons should appear late 2009 early 2010 at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Pick apart as you like.


----------



## Lord Rommel (Sep 14, 2008)

A new walker would be sweet.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Syph said:


> Thanks to The Dude from Warseer for compiling the Necron rumours:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick apart as you like.


The hole thing is just a compile of wish list items that have spread around. There as never bin any backing for any of the things on that list.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> The hole thing is just a compile of wish list items that have spread around. There as never bin any backing for any of the things on that list.


of course if you wrote it everything would be 100% true wouldn't it :boredom:

the necron lord change is almost certainly coming, as is the C'tan for Apocalypse and it's quite likely GW will release at least one new troop type.

But as usual nothing will be definate until it's actually about to be released


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Indeed, they're all rumours collated from a variety of sources. I'm sure some have more basis in reality than others, and I'm sure some have mutated from wish-listers. Like all rumours, that's just how it is. It's not really a rumour if it's confirmed!


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I am taking the approach of "sit back and relax". GW will do whatever GW wants... good or bad.

One of the ideas that has come about in the not-so-recent past (Medusa V campaign) was the idea of a Wraith upgrade for the Lord. That would be interesting to see.

I would love to see a lord in a box set that comes with a myriad of the wargear upgrade stuff. Like the Space Marine Commander set.

This might annoy some people, but I wouldn't mind seeing upgrades like those in the Dark Crusade game. That would make for an interesting lord design IMHO


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Some of the DoW upgrades were very nice and had a really good Necron feel to them. I know there are a few ways GW could represent those effects on the table top, the question is: will they?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

_"We'll Be Back" is rumoured to either receive a major overhaul or to be replaced by Feel No Pain. This is rumoured to be for game speed reasons. The benefits and drawbacks of this change have been widely discussed._
good, saves bloody time on the field, and who cares if it takes character away, necrons don't have any in the first place
_There are vague rumours that most if not all units in the army will receive a +1T boost._
so necrons are plague marine?
_There are even vaguer rumours of a potential drop to 4+ Armour Save_
with T5 and FNP they do need to lose something, I think I just had a reason to add an inquisitor with a Prometheus to my guard force
_It is rumoured that there will be at least one more troop choice coming from either a rearranged FOC or possibly a brand new unit._
is there really any point?, necron players are still gonna spam warriors and monoliths anyway, waste of time adding anything else
_It is rumoured that one or more new units is being developed_
see above
_There will possibly be new types of scarabs. Builder scarabs for repairing friendly units, and combat scarabs for… combat._
see above above
_It has been said that the Monolith will go up to 300 points_
GOOD, might stop SOME monolith spam, but not much I doubt
_There has been some talk of a new vehicle. What this is unclear, with many people suspecting something “smaller” than a Monolith such as the Pylon or Obelisk._
see above above above above


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Excellent points, Stella! I want to throw in my three pennies to what you already have.



Stella Cadente said:


> _"We'll Be Back" is rumoured to either receive a major overhaul or to be replaced by Feel No Pain. This is rumoured to be for game speed reasons. The benefits and drawbacks of this change have been widely discussed._
> good, saves bloody time on the field, and who cares if it takes character away, necrons don't have any in the first place


Hmmm, I guess you sometimes have to make sacrifices. It is just a game, after all. I agree that FNP doesn't have the same feel to it as WBB. Ignoring half the wounds and having half your casualties get up after a round of combat are two different things. However, FNP would be better, as it would allow those units to attack in that turn instead of losing their turn.



Stella Cadente said:


> _There are vague rumours that most if not all units in the army will receive a +1T boost._
> so necrons are plague marine?


Well, they both have that undead feel to them. But yeah, you are probably right. :sigh: At least the necron won't stink.



Stella Cadente said:


> _There are even vaguer rumours of a potential drop to 4+ Armour Save_
> with T5 and FNP they do need to lose something, I think I just had a reason to add an inquisitor with a Prometheus to my guard force


I got nothing.



Stella Cadente said:


> _It is rumoured that there will be at least one more troop choice coming from either a rearranged FOC or possibly a brand new unit._
> is there really any point?, necron players are still gonna spam warriors and monoliths anyway, waste of time adding anything else


Well, perhaps this would give the necron some options and keep them from spamming the same damn thing. It would give them some diversity and personality, something they are currently lacking.

Actually, someone (on this forum, I believe) made an excellent point that this new codex could represent the next phase of the Red Harvest. First we had simply warriors, lords, and destroyers. These were the scouts. Then came the 3rd Ed codex, which included lots of extra stuff but were still raiders. They were collecting food, probing defenses, and get the hell out of there (hence phase out). Now, it is full out war, so we may get to see the necron bringing out the good stuff.



Stella Cadente said:


> _It is rumoured that one or more new units is being developed_
> see above


see above, as well :grin:



Stella Cadente said:


> _There will possibly be new types of scarabs. Builder scarabs for repairing friendly units, and combat scarabs for… combat._
> see above above


ditto!



Stella Cadente said:


> _It has been said that the Monolith will go up to 300 points_
> GOOD, might stop SOME monolith spam, but not much I doubt


The new rules make Monoliths VERY hard to kill, so a increase in their points would be nice. Especially if they decide to get rid of phase out, which is one of the better methods (I understand) of getting rid of Monoliths.



Stella Cadente said:


> _There has been some talk of a new vehicle. What this is unclear, with many people suspecting something “smaller” than a Monolith such as the Pylon or Obelisk._
> see above above above above


Yeah, same thing as what you said.

Now, I want to address the "Gauss for Rending" argument. Personally, I think this would sorta flip the killy-goodness of the Necron. 

Against Vehicles
Right now, a squad of 10 necron warriors rapid firing any vehicle can get roughly 2 glancing hits on the vehicle, regardless of the AV of the vehicle. That ain't much against light vehicles, but against things with really high AV, it is something to fear. You give them rending, those warriors lose their automatic glancing and now must roll a d3 to get that extra armour penetration. Sure, this does give them the ability to penetrate the armour of AV12 vehicles. However, it causes them to lose their ability to hurt AV14. It also reduces their ability to hurt AV12 (from 1:6 to 1:9) and AV13 (from 1:6 to 1:18). So, no more good land raider slaying (which is so much fun!).

Against Non-vehicles
So, right now all necron weapons wound on a 6, regardless of toughness. So, they have a weak rend, which doesn't have the auto-bypass armour. If you give them rend, they now bypass armour on a 6. This could give them a significant advantage against heavier armour enemies. A squad of necron warriors will now have a much better chance to kill heavily armoured MCs (looking at you, wraithlords!), as well as MEQs and TEQs. So, heavy infantry and MCs would not have to fear necron fire even more now (or start fearing it, depending on your view).

Personally, my feelings are mixed on this. Sure, that extra infantry slaughtering power would be very nice. However, is it worth the Land-Raider slaying ability?

Edit: Oh, how fun it was to destroy that land-raider! 
SM Player: "You rolled how many 6's?"
Necron Player: "8" 
SM Player: "Damn it!" 
Necron Player: "Okay, lets see here... it is shaken thrice, stunned once as well, loses a weapon, and immoblized three times. So... it can't move, loses both tl las cannons plus the tl heavy bolter. Oh, and you can't shoot your storm bolter next turn." 
SM Player: "...{muttering and cursing}..."
Necron Player: "Thank you, dice gods!"


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Pylons should be allowed in standard games. They are about 400pts I think, so they could be fun in a 1,500pt game 

If they do make Monoliths 300pts they had better remove the ponderous aspect and better weapon options. There is no reason why a tech heavy army should only have a single vehicle, and that that vehicle is so expensive. We need more Necron Death Machines!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Far to much necron hate. First off, If I say something it doesn't make it true, I just prefer to use logic over blind guessing.

Second, Stella, what do you want to see Necrons take as a troop option? O wait, they only get one. Necron players have to spam Warriors because if they don't they will phase out on turn 2, and the monolith is needed to keep them alive. 

WBB takes no more time then FNP, the only difference is it is at the start of the Necron turn and not right away, it gives you the opportunity to wipe out the hole damb squad if your smart enough and ignore the WBB all together. 


I am hoping to see a faster skimmer for Necrons, something that can move more 6' at a time would be nice to see.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont think monoliths are big enough to be quite honest. in DoW its absolutely HUGE! and it should be around the power of a Bane blade obviously more points but still, it should host some sort of uber powerful death ray XD


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Ste said:


> i dont think monoliths are big enough to be quite honest. in DoW its absolutely HUGE! and it should be around the power of a Bane blade obviously more points but still, it should host some sort of uber powerful death ray XD


People cry about it as is, if you go and make it as strong as the fluff they will just cry about it even more.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

JokerGod said:


> People cry about it as is


only because were laughing so hard tears spew from our eyes :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

An update, courtesy on Harry on Warseer and an anonymous source. 

Usual caveats apply!



> - C'tan no more (rumour that was brought up here) I been told 'rubbish' since my friend been testing it out. Also GW felt they upset a lot Necrons player since all pretty much have the C'tan model
> - Way C'tan going to work is like a Greater Daemon of Chaos where it will bust out of a Necron lord.
> - Flayed Once might be troops, they're coming out in plastic, can assault the turn they arrive.
> - New lord levels - 1: Tomb, it bottom Tomb Spyder & top necron lord, allow Scarabs to be scoring 2: Flayed Lord, does something for Flayed Ones (I can't remember.)
> ...


Harry has nixed the Necrons seeing a 2009 release and there are hints that the above isn't true (ie: they're not even looking at Necrons!) - but what would a rumour thread be without rumours!


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure anyone with a Necron Codex knows the back story of the Necrons already. Heck, anyone with a 40k 5th ed rule book knows. 

I've gotta stop reading this thread and get back to playing


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

TheJackalMan said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone with a Necron Codex knows the back story of the Necrons already. Heck, anyone with a 40k 5th ed rule book knows.
> 
> I've gotta stop reading this thread and get back to playing


Clearly that's true, but there's usually a fluff advancement in each Codex too - which is the important part. It's apparently quite good!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Thinking of switching to Daemons full time... GW have really been letting the Necrons down, even ForgeWorld only had 1 Necron model!


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Aa fas as i know, 

ther will be a new troop choice
new lord choice
new special character
new ctan, either the Void dragon or the Outsider
and they will keep "i will be back rule" plus the feel no pain, but they will cost around 23 points

thats what a couple of GW workers told me


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I really doubt that last one. Nobody in their right mind would give Necrons FNP and let them keep WBB too. Just too much.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> I really doubt that last one. Nobody in their right mind would give Necrons FNP and let them keep WBB too. Just too much.


indeed, I wouldn't be surprised to see a streamlined version of WBB, but I doubt they will get FNP on top


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, so much for the Apocalypse C'tan. Was really hoping for a gargantuan Nightbringer.

As for the lords, very cool ideas. The scarab lord seems like a pretty common conversion theme already for necron.


----------



## Garat Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> Aa fas as i know,
> 
> ther will be a new troop choice
> new lord choice
> ...


I heard the exact same thing from the guys at my local GW store appart from they thought FNP was replacing WBB not being added to it.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

GW will more then likely remove WBB for FNP because everyone complains that Necron players can stand back up when in reality FNP creates more problems then WBB ever did and the rule is very simple.

However there is no way GW would given them WBB and FNP, it woudl create to much crying and would make then Necrons over powered for the game (How ever it would be a lot more fluffy.)


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

What problems does FNP create?


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> Well, so much for the Apocalypse C'tan. Was really hoping for a gargantuan Nightbringer.


It doesn't necessarily mean that Forgeworld won't make one. I'd love to see a larger one that would have a more "god-like" feel and a demanding presence on the battlefield.


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope Necrons stay the beginner friendly army that they are today, meaning I hope normal units (i.e. not Lords) will possess very few add-ons (like grenades, different weapons, different armor, etc). I also hope they keep the number of different actual models down, so you can collect everything and not break your bank (granted, it will still kill your account but not nearly so much as Eldar or Space Marines or any horde army).

Beyond that I really want to see a more customizable Lord. He's the leader of your army, his customizability should rival that of the Tyranids and SMurf commanders. I, personally, would like to see a Lord who could choose his body (Destroyer, Spyder, Warrior, Wraith, Flayed One, etc.) and which ever body he chooses, that same unit becomes a troop choice. Meaning, if I have 2 Lords, one in a Spyder body and the other in a Flayed One body, then I would have 3 troop choices - Flayed Ones, Spyders and Warriors. 

Aside from all that, I would really like to see the Necrons get a Spyder-like open-topped Transport of some kind. Maybe call it a tarantula


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Daneel2.0 said:


> I really doubt that last one. Nobody in their right mind would give Necrons FNP and let them keep WBB too. Just too much.


The Feel no pain replace the WWB rule. This is to fit in more with the rule book, much like the Orks have now got f-charge instead of there old rule in 3rd Ed that double there I.

I can't wait for the new plastic Flyed once :secret: (know it been said but still :biggrin:

IP


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

i think they will make c'tan apoc only as then they can be as powerful as they should be. I'm not saying they're weak at the moment but they they should be as hard as a titan!

fnp for wbb just makes sense.

I like the rending idea, very fluffy, but could be over powerfull.

I'd love to see the gauss seige cannon mentioned in the marine codex its just what we need.

to people who say they want a transport or that necorns are too slow i say no. the army works nicely it seems slow until monolith/vod lord redeploy your army


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

emerald flame said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that Forgeworld won't make one. I'd love to see a larger one that would have a more "god-like" feel and a demanding presence on the battlefield.


yeah!

they did it with the avatar, and only make ONE necron thing 

lol,

i dont play necrons, but it would be nice to see some FW action, on all of YOUR behalf!

M


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

People "in the know" consistently come back with the fact that there is no work being done on necrons at the moment. *Nothing*.

Years back, someone or other was writing down a wishlist about what he would like to see. He included FNP and rending across the board and a raise in warrior toughness to 5. Since then the same pointless zombie rumour keeps flapping around the interweb every time a new necron player goes looking for rumours and makes a "discovery".

It's pure bullshit. Nothing is happening.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Someguy said:


> It's pure bullshit. Nothing is happening.


well thanks for your infallible all knowing opinion


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I'm interested in telling the truth.

Most of the stuff that ends up in the news and rumours section here has been copied from elsewhere, usually BoLS or warseer. When you get Harry of warseer (a very reliable source) posting stuff like this...



> I have a small something new. (and I hesitate to say this after all your hard work)
> but ...... and there is really no getting around this one ....
> 
> It's not happening.
> ...


... Then you may as well stop bothering.

Added to which you have the fact that the same exact rumours have been going around for *years*, with no actual signs of a book in any release schedule, any mention of it from studio guys at games days or anything at all in fact, then you can get the idea that they aren't coming any time soon.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Someguy said:


> Well I'm interested in telling the truth.


your opinion of the truth, at least


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

I read in a White Dwarf today that "Necrons Tactica coming soon to the Games Workshop Website." 


Only Necron "update" I have seen.


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I have heard both sides of the arguement....

I saw a post (still trying to find it again) that listed the up-coming work for 2009-2010. The Necron codex was listed for a 3rd quarter release. 

I have seen this referenced previously so I don't know what to believe. Could GW be working on it? 
I don't know. 
Could it be another Blue Harvest situation? 
I don't know.

I would love to see an update to the Necrons but I figure that it will eventually happen so I should just be patient. 

Plastic Flayed Ones do sound really cool though!! :grin:


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

I NEED plastic Immortals. They are simply too damn expensive and harder to put together as metal.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

PsychoXeno said:


> I NEED plastic Immortals. They are simply too damn expensive and harder to put together as metal.


I bought 10 and they took me about two hours each just to clean up and assemble. I'm going to start making flayed ones out of warriors this weekend, not because of the cost but because I think the metal ones will be very hard to paint.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

PsychoXeno said:


> I NEED plastic Immortals. They are simply too damn expensive and harder to put together as metal.


they are a bit of a pain in the bum to be honest


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

It would be a shame to get rid of the WBB ruling. That IS necron, to me, it is the only reason to play necron. I think a lot of gamers would be disappointed if they got rid of it.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

replacing wbb with fnp represents 

a) the necrons not feeling any pain and continuing to function even though they took a bolter round THROUGH the chest or loosing an arm and not caring. As a mechanical being should. 

b) the enemy finally being able to shoot/stab downed necrons who just aren't dead yet. It's always pissed me off that these necrons who just got hacked by my assault squad will fall down... and my men can't even run a chainsword through his chest while he's lying there trying to put his head back on. Whereas if the necron is damaged but not to the point where he's completely helpless he can actually fight back while he's repairing himself and be attacked.

I see rez orbs etc turning that fnp save into a stacking invul save after armor saves.

Necrons SHOULDNT be fearless as the 10 Ld demonstrates their lack of fear for their own preservation, but they can still realize when they're in a tactically unsound position and withdraw.

just mho

PS they really do need bigger tomb spyders if theyre going to remain MC's, as they really look pretty tiny to be treated as such... I remembered when I assaulted one with my death company thinking 'easy meat'... then being shown its stats... and think wtf... for that bug? and no it wasn't a scarab proxy


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

heh, I feel the same way about the Tomb Spiders.... And I thought the DP for CSM were on the smaller side....


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Sucks that this was all wishlisting as necrons really do need an update. Oh well, eventually GW will pay Phil Kelly to write your codex, then everything will be awesome.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Tomb Spider is a robotic spider the size of a Volkswagen, how is that not a MC?


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

all i can say is, as a new player, im glad i didn't choose crons (which i almost did).


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

I should have chose Nid's. I loved Necron fluff, look and play style... the only reason I took them aside from that was my friends said the codex was going to be updated by now.  Regardless, I'll stick it out.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

I think putting rending on gauss weaponry will be fuckin rediculous, its my only objection to the rule changes so far, cause if it happens then a simple warrior squad is gonna blow all my mega tough carnifexes and tyrants to bits itd be embarassing spending the same amount of points on one guy as in a squad or 2 then having him killed in one turn because your opponent got a bunch of lucky rending hits, even now rending on snipers has accounted for 3 carnifex deaths from an 100 points sniper squad 3 130+ pt carnifexes have died in a single game their rediculous now and imagine how fuckin impossible it would be to face an ARMY of that, thered be no point it would be pointless like shooting fish in a barrel, if it happens im never playing against or with necrons again theyd be broken to the core.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, 10 Warriors w/in rapid fire range will have 20 shots, 13 hits and 2 rending wounds from those hits. Not really all that impressive considering. 

If you have a real fear of rending weapons, then equip your 'Fex with ranged weapons (like the venom cannon) and stay out of range of the warriors. Simple enough.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

This has really gone off the boil.

Please lets keep this thread for news and updates, not wish lists and bitching about an over powered NONEXISTENT codex. Start a 'why I think Necrons in their 2012 codex are over powered' thread in the General subforum if you want.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

darklove said:


> This has really gone off the boil.
> 
> Please lets keep this thread for news and updates, not wish lists and bitching about an over powered NONEXISTENT codex. Start a 'why I think Necrons in their 2012 codex are over powered' thread in the General subforum if you want.


I have to agree to an extent. It's always interesting to gauge community reaction to rumours, but by several accounts we won't see new Necrons this side of Christmas. Really not worth getting heated over, presently.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol rumours love them if they get FNP WBB and rending across board whats the point playing it love the quote about statistics 2 rending wounds its a luck game no math hammering will get it right i destroyed a killa kan today with a lascannon with 1 dice 6 hit 6 pen 6 boom... 3 6's in a row on one dice.

i'd have to play them as i'm a 6 rolling whore steal initiative half time i may aswell let opponent set up first as i nearly always steal it so rending i'd just own with 20 shots

i can consitently kill hive tryants/ carnifex's with scouts and a space marine commander with power sword.
i'm srry but guass weapons is good enough for them rending means they couldn't hurt land raider atleast now a normal warrior can hurt one.

but as has been said there is no new codex yet or anyywhere in near future drop subject its pointless and if you think there underpowered your not playing right sorry for put down


----------



## overwatcher (Feb 13, 2009)

Necrons is one of those armies that I dont really appreciate all that much. I find the fluff hollow and not all that interesting. The models go along the same principal for me. 

That being said, I would hate for GW to remove WBB and replace it with FNP. I understand the idea for simplicity but I think that takes away from the flavour.

As long as they pay the points cost for it and its appropriately reflected in their cost, ranged rending is fine. I think thats certainly fluffy when it comes to their gauss weaponry. Makes sense. Considering some of the GW fluff Ive read about what gauss weaponry does to things (IE: Landraiders) I think rending is fair and appropriate.

While I agree that Necrons could do with a touch up....I think there are other armies that require more serious maintenance before hand. Dark Eldar would be one good example. Regardless, I hope for the best for all the Necron players out their and I hope the new codex is to your liking, whenever it happens to be released.

As an aside:



BroodingLord said:


> ...imagine how fuckin impossible it would be to face an ARMY of that, thered be no point it would be pointless like shooting fish in a barrel, if it happens im never playing against or with necrons again theyd be broken to the core.


Would you really not play against an army because its "overpowered?" I could say the same about the new Space Marines. Id like to think you would get more satisfaction beating the army then refusing to play them. Saying it impossible in a game of chance is a more then a bit ridiculous. :no:


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I asked a GW Rep about the possibility of seeing a new Necron codex this year and I was advised that there is currently no projects in the works for this year.. :cray:

As far as the rending and FNP and all that stuff, I think that I will just wait and see what comes later. There is no use for me for getting excited about these rumors.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

True enough overwatcher, just got a lil bit passionate about the subject, just came out of a game where my oppenent was rend whoring with a group of snipers killing 3 carnies and a tyrant using 6's alone. What I meant to say is that it will make a fairly powerful army that much more difficult to defeat, WBB, monolith and res orb included they already make a hard hitting shooty army that has proven difficult for my poor nids to defeat (unless I go nidzilla or shooty bugs) adding the rending would make them too powerful in my opinion, even 2 wounds is half a tyrant or fex's full complement then factor in how many actual armor saves you will fail that could quite probably be a fex or tyrant a turn since the rending on average from 20 will already half the beasties life, just seems unfair to me after looking through the nid codex and seeing so much nerfage (rending, useless thornback..., no ranged vehicle destroyer)


----------



## overwatcher (Feb 13, 2009)

BroodingLord said:


> ...just seems unfair to me after looking through the nid codex and seeing so much nerfage (rending, useless thornback..., no ranged vehicle destroyer)


Yeah, I agree with you. Looking through the 'Nid codex it breaks my heart to see some of the things that are now useless.

I play (usually) 1000 point games wherein I have 76 termagants as meat shields to swarm the opponent and outnumber for combat resolution. How my army has changed since outnumbering has gone.

Anyway <wipes away tears>....as long as the Necron's point values are "fair" then Ill gladly take them on. Im sure you feel the same way. The codex is still a long way off and they will playtest them adequately to work out those kinds of "bugs" (no pun intended) I hope.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Rofl true true hopefully GW finally gets the points values right. Sadly ive seen them overprice many units before (Lictors, Warriors, useless VCs  yes im hating on a powerful wep that cant kill tanks for some reason only GW knows) and underprice others (termies in particular their expensive but their completely the shit you know what im sayin?) just hope they keep the WBB its annoying but its pretty much the only way I define the differences between them and marines in terms of actual gameplay... hopefully they look at some of the now useless pieces of the nids and at least make them usable in new editions (EX: thornback AND RANGED TANK HUNTING! EVERY OTHER ARMY HAS IT : P makes me cry myself to sleep many nights) 


So far the feel no pain looks cool but maybe they could modify it for necrons in particular so its more similar to WBB style or just dont change it or have both and really really ramp up the points


----------



## NecronLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I have one thing to say about this, and thats if they take out my rez orb.....

:suicide:


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Was it just me, or did someone else hear the rumor about them being remodeled like vampires from fantasy. I remember someone telling me that your lords would function like vampires, and your warriors like zombies, but maybe it was just a hopeful? Either way it seems like a neat idea.

On rending I personally am not the biggest fan. I think the idea of power weapon shots is cool, but at the same time necrons have the feel of "we can destroy tanks with even the basic troops." I liked the old idea of being able to take out a LR with a basic warrior. Something that's become nearly impossible these days. For now though I just bring in my 'crons for fun on occasion, but they do need an update before they'll be truly "competitive".


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm really loving the idea of Rending for Gauss weaponry. I've always felt that people have overestimated the effectiveness of a Gauss Blaster in fluff terms. In the Necron Codex there's a couple images of a Heavy Destroyer blowing a hole through a Land Raider Crusader. To me, this never translated into "a basic Necron Warrior's gun is so powerful that it can stop a Land Raider in its tracks". Yes, Gauss weaponry is extraordinarily good at penetrating physical armor, but with the way the rules work now, a Warrior has a better chance of laying a beat down on a Land Raider than a Carnifex and I'm sure we all know whose armor is thicker.

Rending will ensure that light and medium vehicles still need to be wary of blasts from squads of Warriors and Immortals, but more importantly dramatically increases the effectiveness of Necron shooting against infantry. Right now one of the Necron's worst enemies on the tabletop are 2+ save protected infantry. A unit of Terminators (even without storm shields) can cut a swathe through any Necron unit and has very little to worry about in return either at range or in close combat. With Rending this will change, however. k:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The image you refer too actually shows a standard Destroyer blowing a hole all the way through from one side of a Land Raider to the other. You can tell this by the fact the energy rods of the gun in the picture are stacked like a Destroyer, rather than in a long line as would be the case if it was a HD. It effectively shows a S6 weapon 1-shotting a Land Raider (which is no longer possible in 5th ed.). It was a nice way to illustrate the power of Necron weapons.

I think rending would be a nice touch for Necrons, but Gauss already lets you hurt any creature even if the T would normally be too high. The problem, as Katie says, is the general lack of response vs 2+ saves and CC. Maybe if they also rend in CC? Warriors' guns already have cool CC attachments on them, why not just say they are made from the same stuff as Warscythes?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

my zerks have cool weapons, so why not give them rend? 

Anyway i think rend on guass would be awesome and give the 'crons a chance to kill most things, as the fluff sorta describes their weapons as doin!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> my zerks have cool weapons, so why not give them rend?


Warscythes don't rend, but ignore saves - all of them. They are Necron technology. Necron Warriors are made from Necron technology, so there is no reason they could not use it. That's my logic. The combat attachment on the weapon is just a visual representation of a close combat ability and is not a part of the logic for arguing better CC abilities.

What logic are you putting forward for your "zerks"?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Bearing in mind that this is all just rumours, one of my GW souces told me over the weekend that second half of 2010 is going to see some sort of release for Necrons. But the exact details are still not, obviously, even known to GW yet.


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

I think a quick summary of my wishlist would look like this, given the rumors talked about here:

Tiered lords giving the army different abilities based on the lord

A smaller tank/transport (rumored pylon)

rending in shooting only

WBB replaced by FnP...this is statistically better, and smoother, just call it WBB and refer to the main rulebook for the FnP entry....

Remove the "necron" rule to help pariahs and flayed ones to see more space in armies

Keep phase out and at least near the current point costs.....


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

Shadowvast said:


> Remove the "necron" rule to help pariahs and flayed ones to see more space in armies


Flayed Ones are Necrons, a change to this rule would only help Pariahs. 


I honestly would like to see Disruption Fields do SOMETHING in combat. With a lucky hit a squad of Warriors can rip a tank apart but not a Marine? Please tell me how that makes sense. Could treat them as power weapons and assign only 1 to a squad of 10 and 2 at size 20.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Shadowvast said:


> Keep phase out and at least near the current point costs.....



Yeah, I'd be sad if Phasing was gone its just so fluffy.

But Crons need something other than a static wall of not moving, as it currently stands are aren't that much fun to play with, or against. Okay, shooting at the unkillable wall, and tank shocking them off the objective ftw.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Here are the rumors i have heard after searchin multiple websites
-WBB to FNP
-Pariahs get buffed
-Flayed ones move to troops and/or get rending
-Removement of phase out
-multi teir lords(very speculative based on an apocalypse fluff section)
-Wraiths with rending/power weapons
-Wraith lords(this is highly uncertain)
-gauss to rending/or gauss counts as AP1 against vehicles.
-Monolith rules clarified more
-removal of ctan to apocalypse
-lords can either be possed for turn by ctan/ or take enough upgrades to become ctan equivalent
-types of lords change FoC (ex: you can take 1-2 squads of destroyers as troops)
-Non mobile AV 12 living metal monolith with just power matrix (rumors are 90 points and warrior transport)
-All infantry (minus ones with decent CC stats) get slow and purposeful
These are the incredibly unverified ones:
-Necron walker
-Necron special characters


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Sry for double posting but i also wanted to get some of the fluff specultaion in here too
-phase out gone because the necrons are no longer "scouting" but becoming a full invasion force
-Full necron arsenal along with more powerful creatures located deeper in the tombs are awakened
-Ctan are no longer starving, and are focusing on eating all the minor races again
-necron lords begin to release from the daze of being under the command of the ctan and are remembering their lives as necrothyr and trying to break free


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Most of thet is wishlist or from the April Fool summary sheet.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It's really amazing how these rumours carry on circulating based on absolutely no new information at all.

The wishlist, from years ago, was for all kinds of rending stuff and FNP. This "rumour" is so old it actually comes from 4th edition, when rending was a lot better. And still people keep on "discovering" it.

Personally I think all references to the wishlist should be deleted to stop this sort of thing. It's not real and it's stupid/hilarious that it keeps on being resurrected.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

If you delete it when somoen finds it on the web again then they think they've new info and rush to post it and the whole cycle starts again.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I know. I'd like to delete it from the whole internet and from the brains of gullible people. Your mission is to find out how to achieve this.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

LArge, blunt objects? Plus High Speed Impacts?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Someguy said:


> It's really amazing how these rumours carry on circulating based on absolutely no new information at all.


not really, there are numerous examples of this kind rumour perpetuating themselves, 
some others are currently doing the rounds as well :grin:

the necrons and the dark eldar have been two of the most prolific, mainly as it's been so long since they were originally released


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well the DE actually do have a codex vaguely in the works. Various artworks have appeared, and we know that Jez Goodwin is working on the models. Necrons, on the other hand, we have explicit statements from good sources that nothing is happening.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The only thing solid is the multi-tier Lord structure - this is featured in the 5th ed. BRB Necron fluff section.
And Phase Out going is also highly likely because the Necron will be moving from stage 1 (awakening + scouting) to stage 2 (full invasion). All the background fluff for PO is that current Necron forces are just testing the defenses of the lesser races, which is pretty worrying if this is the strength of just scout probe missions... I'm expecting some seriously tough units in the next codex.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Someguy said:


> Necrons, on the other hand, we have explicit statements from good sources that nothing is happening.


in that case someone is pulling your leg


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the sounds of FNP & Rending. It seems to be the trend of GW to remove army specific rules. Plus, with FNP, the roll happens immediately after the armor save. It could be really tough to shake 20 warriors from an objective. I also hope that they release plastic flayed ones as a troop choice...


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

I want plastic Immortals and Pariahs, all the others can stay metal for all I care.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

PsychoXeno said:


> I want plastic Immortals and Pariahs, all the others can stay metal for all I care.


agreed plastic imortals would make me happy face. Any idea when the dex is due?


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

I heard that the necrons are getting a transport of some kind and that they are redoing the rules for living metal.Is this particular thread just about rumors or facts because I'm just excited about the necrons getting a new codex but for all I know their new codex could be nothing but a myth and these rumors are driving me insane.PLEASE tell me that there is a least some truth to these rumors.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

you will all be "excited" for a while, as at the Schools Challange this year, we were aloud some Q&A time and someone asked after the new DE and Nec codex and the guy said the DE was coming but they had no news on Necs at this time, so if its like any other GW project with a comment liek that on it you will be waiting a year or two for anything to come.


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

thank you very much for the reply! The reason why I am interested in the rumors is because I just started a necron army and took A LOT of time to study their codex so I would know what I was doing when I finally got started playing and I wanted to know if ALL that study time was about to become obsolete in less than a month.I was debating on holding off for a while but now that it looks like the codex I have is going to be good for a while I guess I will try to understand them even more.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

My hopes for the new necron 'dex:

Keep WBB (it adds flavour) - T5 or FNP is just a bit too boring.
Keep Phase Out - but make it apply to all models to increase army diversity
PLASTIC MODELS!!!!
Power Weapons/Rending for Wraiths
Some other unit with high S, low AP gun. H.Destroyer are too expensive IMO.

An additional vehicle woudl be nice too.


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone told me that the new codex will be coming out this Saturday on August 23rd and he is probably not telling the truth. I am just posting this here because I want the benefit of the doubt for this guy(not entirely sure) and this post would also help put down what could be the beginning of a malicious rumor HARD. The guy said that he was a member of whitedwarf and that is where he got this information(Allegedley online). Please post here to confirm or deny any of this


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> My hopes for the new necron 'dex:
> 
> Keep WBB (it adds flavour) - T5 or FNP is just a bit too boring.
> Keep Phase Out - but make it apply to all models to increase army diversity
> ...


All of this, sans extra vehicle. Monolith is all we need.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

titan11 said:


> Someone told me that the new codex will be coming out this Saturday on August 23rd and he is probably not telling the truth. I am just posting this here because I want the benefit of the doubt for this guy(not entirely sure) and this post would also help put down what could be the beginning of a malicious rumor HARD. The guy said that he was a member of whitedwarf and that is where he got this information(Allegedley online). Please post here to confirm or deny any of this


It's bull. It's so obvious it's painful.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

Honestly i would love to have plastic elites(like just about everyone) and some more unit choices as well, like maybe some sort of necron warmachines (other than the monolith of course) something with speed and one hell of a punch like the Heavy destroyer but a vehicle


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

You know in order to do that all you need to do is turn a heavy destroyer INTO a vehicle simply enough maybe make it worth more points because vehicles tend to be harder to kill than infantry and that will solve that problem pretty well.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I really wanna see some sort of walker-type vehicle for the Necrons (even if it doesn't walk per-se - just a vehicle that can fight in close combat like a Dreadnought). Maybe some sort of upsized Tomb Spyder designed for front line combat as opposed to repair duties in the Tomb complex. Think something larger than the current Tomb Spyder, but smaller than the gigantic one that briefly appeared during the fighting on Medusa V.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I read on Dakka Dakka and Warseer that Phil Kelly anounced at GD Germany that the guy who did Orcs and Goblins and Daemons of Chaos for Fantasy was just hired to write Necrons Codex.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> I read on Dakka Dakka and Warseer that Phil Kelly anounced at GD Germany that the guy who did Orcs and Goblins and Daemons of Chaos for Fantasy was just hired to write Necrons Codex.


Oh joy. So someone who's never written a 40K book before and who had a hand in writing the most horribly overpowered book in all of Fantasy is writing the Necrons.

Sad face for the Necron players.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Oh joy. So someone who's never written a 40K book before and who had a hand in writing the most horribly overpowered book in all of Fantasy is writing the Necrons.
> 
> Sad face for the Necron players.


I dunno TKE allegedly has read the new Necrons Codex maybe he can comment on this.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Your taking your information from dakka and Warseer? You might as well just jump in the kiddie pool and start drinking, you will have a better chance of getting a mouth full of piss from there then you will any intelligent thought from either of them.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> Your taking your information from dakka and Warseer? You might as well just jump in the kiddie pool and start drinking, you will have a better chance of getting a mouth full of piss from there then you will any intelligent thought from either of them.


If I posted something on either forums and used this forums as a reference nobody would respond like this. Its immature. Its also silly to suggest that Warseer isn't a good source of infromation considering this sights has drawn from it numerous times.

Anyhow nice to know your thoughts.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> If I posted something on either forums and used this forums as a reference nobody would respond like this. Its immature. Its also silly to suggest that Warseer isn't a good source of infromation considering this sights has drawn from it numerous times.
> 
> Anyhow nice to know your thoughts.


You might be right. but good luck having an intelligent conversation or a rules debate with out it turning in to a 12 year olds flame war.


Anyway, there is nothing to show any one is writing the Necron Codex or any hint of a release date. GW is like the DMV, if your not SMs you just have to take a number and wait in line...


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Oh joy. So someone who's never written a 40K book before and who had a hand in writing the most horribly overpowered book in all of Fantasy is writing the Necrons.
> 
> Sad face for the Necron players.


he wrote the latest marine codex (ok he probably had his orders for some of it) so I'm waiting to pass judgement


----------



## Serried-ranks (Aug 22, 2009)

I trust that Phil kelly will exceed expectations, he is the studio's resident xenos expert.

And apparently Forge World are making a new Nightbringer model. Personally I would like to see a new HQ and troops choice, as there was only one way you could start the army, a lord and two units of warriors. It would be nice to see some variety.


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder would they make scarab swarms troops choices?Right now they are fast attack doing this would give them a CHEAP troops (pointswise)choice and make it possible to field armies that are totally different from what you could play now because almost all of their units are expensive pointswise.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I strongly believe that Flayed Ones will become Troops to counter the armys extreme CC weakness it currently owns. Probably combined with giving them Rending to make them a wee bit viable as CC units. I doubt that Scarabs will become Troops, unless they make them infantry first. Turbo boosting swarms as troops? Dont think so...:no:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> I strongly believe that Flayed Ones will become Troops to counter the armys extreme CC weakness it currently owns. Probably combined with giving them Rending to make them a wee bit viable as CC units. I doubt that Scarabs will become Troops, unless they make them infantry first. Turbo boosting swarms as troops? Dont think so...:no:


Turbo Boosting Swarms as Troops is fine, it just lets you take more units of them. You must remember that units with the Swarm USR can't hold objectives and may only contest, so it makes no difference to how they are now.


----------



## The Nightbringer (Aug 26, 2009)

As long as Phase Out goes, i'm happy. More C'tan, and you should be able to use more than 1 per army. WBB is essential to a Necron army. Maybe a RO could send Necrons within 6" of it back to life, but it can only be used once per game. Tomb Stalker let's Tomb Spyders become Troops choices? The Tomb Stalker could be taken as an HQ? Full army of Tomb Spyders would be awesome.


----------

